# Boat ID



## Shipman (Jul 2, 2019)

I need to figure out the manufacturer and an approximate year to register this boat.
Kinda looks like a Lone Star, except seat mounting.
Please advise.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 2, 2019)

My '68 Richland looks identical as far as seat mounting, with the vertical brace to the keel. The bow grab handle, as well as the stiffeners at an angle in the bow also look the same. Care to toss in a pic of the transom brace?
Additionally, mine had a data plate attached to the transom wood, inside the hull, in the starboard corner. That may not help you if the transom has been replaced.
On second look, it appears that a previous owner removed the bow seat.

Roger


----------



## Shipman (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, unfortunately, they cut out the bow seat. I think this is a contributing factor the the leaking seem. I will be affixing a seat to help with bracing and reduce flexing.
I will add a picture of the transom brace this evening.
Thanks!


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 2, 2019)

How's the foam in the seat structures? (You did find that, didn't you?) Mine still had foam there, but it was in pretty bad shape. I ended up drilling the rivets out, removing the old and installing new foam, then remounting the seats with stainless machine screws, rubber-backed sealing washers, and nylock nuts. I also added 3/4"x 3/4" x 1/8" aluminum angle under both the forward and aft edges of all seats for additional strength. It's been on a back burner for two years, though.
I was a little dismayed about how thin the sheet was that they made the boat out of.
BTW, what city/state are you located in? I'm in Iowa. (I may be able to make you a heck of a deal if it's not too far away.)

Roger


----------



## Shipman (Jul 3, 2019)

I have no seats at the moment. The long riveted seems on both sides of the bow leak. Trying to decide if trying to fix is a fools errand. I think cutting out the front seat was a mistake considering the flex. I would like to break the cycle of compounding errors. 
I am in NC.
Attaching picture of transom brace.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, the transom brace doesn't match mine. Mine is a cast aluminum, rather than stamped one. My boat is a 10-foot, (but actual distance is closer to 10'6".) That stamped brace could be a year or model difference. Everything else looks the same as mine, though. Even down to the gunwale trim strips and the gunwale to transom corner braces.
NC.....to far away. I was considering offering mine, with the trailer, for a C-note. (I stumbled across a good deal on a 14-foot flat bottom hull two years ago.)

Roger


----------

